# Mazuri????



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok bought this on Amazon from a place called Pet supply of Chicago. I have feed it to Opo 3 times. Everytime I do it I have a uncomfortable feeling. So I have decided to stop.
What do you all think?
Also cannot find the company online.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2019)

Nothing to be uncomfortable about. That's a good product. I use it occasionally for my babies. I soak it until it's soft enough to fall apart, then I mix it in with their greens.

https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...EIfPo3gkicxIC5y3BxjOVSb6yuMewS18aAlHHEALw_wcB


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Nothing to be uncomfortable about. That's a good product. I use it occasionally for my babies. I soak it until it's soft enough to fall apart, then I mix it in with their greens.
> 
> https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...EIfPo3gkicxIC5y3BxjOVSb6yuMewS18aAlHHEALw_wcB


Thanks Yvonne, I was just worried if it was mazuri. I couldn't even find the supply store when I googled it.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Apr 15, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I was just worried if it was mazuri. I couldn't even find the supply store when I googled it.


Many people on eBay buy the 25lb bag and then repackage it into smaller amounts and sell it for a profit.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

TriciaStringer said:


> Many people on eBay buy the 25lb bag and then repackage it into smaller amounts and sell it for a profit.


Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks


It is the 5m21 do you know if that is the original or the LS?


----------



## vladimir (Apr 15, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> It is the 5m21 do you know if that is the original or the LS?


5M21 is the original, the good stuff 

I'm sure Opo will love it


----------



## ColaCarbonaria (Apr 15, 2019)

Original


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ya that's the original Mazuri. I get 2lb repackaged bags from eBay.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

vladimir said:


> 5M21 is the original, the good stuff
> 
> I'm sure Opo will love it


He is not loving it yet but I add little by little to his food. I understand that I should feed just a couple of times a week. How many pellets with Opo at 7 lbs? Any guesses?


----------



## vladimir (Apr 15, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> He is not loving it yet but I add little by little to his food. I understand that I should feed just a couple of times a week. How many pellets with Opo at 7 lbs? Any guesses?


I had the same question:

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/173099/

At that size I was giving about 3-5 pellets as a serving, I think


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> He is not loving it yet but I add little by little to his food. I understand that I should feed just a couple of times a week. How many pellets with Opo at 7 lbs? Any guesses?


Did you soak it in water first? My torts will literally sell there soul for one bite.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I had the same question:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/173099/
> 
> At that size I was giving about 3-5 pellets as a serving, I think


Ok I am up to 5. 
Thanks that thread gave me some insight.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 15, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Did you soak it in water first? My torts will literally sell there soul for one bite.


Yes soak until their mushy.


----------



## jso (Apr 17, 2019)

Isn't there a lot of cereals in that stuff, which tortoises wouldn't normally be able to access, or eat, in the wild?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2019)

When a tortoise is eating through a field of grass he doesn't just eat the blades and spit out the seeds. "Cereal" is seeds. Mazuri is one of the good ones.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 17, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Nothing to be uncomfortable about. That's a good product. I use it occasionally for my babies. I soak it until it's soft enough to fall apart, then I mix it in with their greens.
> 
> https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...EIfPo3gkicxIC5y3BxjOVSb6yuMewS18aAlHHEALw_wcB



My sulcata loves his Mazuri tablets. Just soak them really good


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2019)

jso said:


> Isn't there a lot of cereals in that stuff, which tortoises wouldn't normally be able to access, or eat, in the wild?


The ingredients list impresses no one. The results from feeding it impress every one who tries it. Its good stuff. I was pretty anti commercial prepared diets for a long time. Why feed bought-in-a-bag crap when you can feed "real" food instead, right? I was wrong. I was ignorant. Now I know better. I use it as an occasional supplement and love it now.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> It is the 5m21 do you know if that is the original or the LS?


One more voice chiming in. You've got the right stuff, and you are feeding it the same way I do. Soaked, once or twice a week.

I used to always mix it with greens, but now I usually offer it by itself, or sometimes on a bed of grass hay and garnished with flowers. I think either way works.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 17, 2019)

Tom said:


> One more voice chiming in. You've got the right stuff, and you are feeding it the same way I do. Soaked, once or twice a week.
> 
> I used to always mix it with greens, but now I usually offer it by itself, or sometimes on a bed of grass hay and garnished with flowers. I think either way works.


Thanks Tom, I am mixing it with zucchini shredded up or acorn squash. Not a lot of a serving. Hopefully I will get to the point of just serving it in a pile.


----------



## jso (Apr 18, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> When a tortoise is eating through a field of grass he doesn't just eat the blades and spit out the seeds. "Cereal" is seeds. Mazuri is one of the good ones.


Corn? Oats? Wheat? Not the same kinds of cereal as a field of grass.
And does it depend on the tortoise species?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2019)

jso said:


> Corn? Oats? Wheat? Not the same kinds of cereal as a field of grass.
> And does it depend on the tortoise species?


Corn is a member of the Bermuda grass family and the actual corn is the seed of the grass. Oats and wheat are both grasses. There's nothing wrong with using Mazuri Tortoise Diet as a supplement to their regular diet of greens, weeds and grasses.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 19, 2019)

Tom said:


> One more voice chiming in. You've got the right stuff, and you are feeding it the same way I do. Soaked, once or twice a week.
> 
> I used to always mix it with greens, but now I usually offer it by itself, or sometimes on a bed of grass hay and garnished with flowers. I think either way works.



I love that my Sully likes Mazuri. I was concerned because he does not graze outside. But he looks forward to going outside and enlarging his world. I think he has finally started eating out there. I decided to get the peat pellets used for starting plants and planted a salad bar for him, planted it last night around the edges of the tank.
two of them were eaten all the way down! He is only 3 mo. old but is like a little bulldozer in his tank. I put the chewed pellets back in the little green house to regenerate and planted 3 replacements. I got all the grass seed mixes from tortoise supply.
Dexter still will not eat hibiscus leaves or flowers, or Optunia. Should i put a big pc of pad in his enclosure or is there a special way to introduce babies to it?


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 19, 2019)

I've been sprouting wheat seeds in short (4oz) mason jars recently, and my tortoise loves nibbling on the little stalks.

Jamie


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 19, 2019)

Sue Ann said:


> Dexter still will not eat hibiscus leaves or flowers, or Optunia. Should i put a big pc of pad in his enclosure or is there a special way to introduce babies to it?



You can grate some cactus over other foods to get him used to the taste of it. Honestly, I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Cactus is a great food but not all tortoises love it all the time. My Russian will eat *anything* and she is pretty “Meh” about it half the time. Keep offering it in rotation and eventually he’ll take a bite. Same goes for hibiscus. 

He’s primarily built to eat grass; if you are having some success with that, that is the bigger accomplishment.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 19, 2019)

I take my Mazuri and Timothy hay , run it through a grinder ! And sprinkle it over my torts food , so they get more fiber !


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 19, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I take my Mazuri and Timothy hay , run it through a grinder ! And sprinkle it over my torts food , so they get more fiber !


Opo is only 7 lbs. How long does a bale of Timothy hay last? Mold etc?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 20, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is only 7 lbs. How long does a bale of Timothy hay last? Mold etc?



It’s going to last you a long time, especially if Opo isnt eating dry hay now. How much does a bale cost you down there?
Also, Timothy is pretty hard and scratchy. I usually soak mine a bit before giving to Sully. Good luck.

(PS. - not the most economical, but, WalMart sells large bags of Timothy in their pet section. It might be worth a bag or two of this before you get an entire bale)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is only 7 lbs. How long does a bale of Timothy hay last? Mold etc?



I don’t buy bails yet ! I buy 20 lb boxes and the boxes last about 2 months before they are eaten. And even my Russians eat the marzi with the hay in it .


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 20, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> You can grate some cactus over other foods to get him used to the taste of it. Honestly, I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Cactus is a great food but not all tortoises love it all the time. My Russian will eat *anything* and she is pretty “Meh” about it half the time. Keep offering it in rotation and eventually he’ll take a bite. Same goes for hibiscus.
> 
> He’s primarily built to eat grass; if you are having some success with that, that is the bigger accomplishment.


Thanks, Im not so worried now.


RosemaryDW said:


> You can grate some cactus over other foods to get him used to the taste of it. Honestly, I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Cactus is a great food but not all tortoises love it all the time. My Russian will eat *anything* and she is pretty “Meh” about it half the time. Keep offering it in rotation and eventually he’ll take a bite. Same goes for hibiscus.
> 
> He’s primarily built to eat grass; if you are having some success with that, that is the bigger accomplishment.


Thank you, he eats better when I can get him outside. The weather here has been crazy. 67 yesterday, 52 today ,80 tomorrow.


----------



## Mostloveddog Mom (Apr 21, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok bought this on Amazon from a place called Pet supply of Chicago. I have feed it to Opo 3 times. Everytime I do it I have a uncomfortable feeling. So I have decided to stop.
> What do you all think?
> Also cannot find the company online.
> View attachment 269790
> View attachment 269792


Go to Mazuri.com it’s made here in St. Louis. I get both kinds


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 21, 2019)

Get it from the source - https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...isCSRFlow=true&portalUser=&store=&cclcl=en_US


----------



## northernpiglet (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a feed store in my city and I get mine from them. I have to special order it though and wait a few weeks but that's no big deal if I tell them a head of time. I get a big bag and keep it in the freezer


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 21, 2019)

northernpiglet said:


> I have a feed store in my city and I get mine from them. I have to special order it though and wait a few weeks but that's no big deal if I tell them a head of time. I get a big bag and keep it in the freezer



Yep, i fill misc tupperware containers up. They sit waiting in the fridge/freezer ‘til needed.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 21, 2019)

Mostloveddog Mom said:


> Go to Mazuri.com it’s made here in St. Louis. I get both kinds


Thanks I found a feed store near me. They said it would be in Sat but it wasn't. They said check Tues.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 21, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Get it from the source - https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...isCSRFlow=true&portalUser=&store=&cclcl=en_US


Thanks Mark I will save these to my homescreen.


----------



## GardenDmpls (Apr 23, 2019)

For those who buy hay bales from the feed store, request second cut timothy, which is a lot softer than first cut. First cut has coarser stalks.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 23, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s going to last you a long time, especially if Opo isnt eating dry hay now. How much does a bale cost you down there?
> Also, Timothy is pretty hard and scratchy. I usually soak mine a bit before giving to Sully. Good luck.
> 
> (PS. - not the most economical, but, WalMart sells large bags of Timothy in their pet section. It might be worth a bag or two of this before you get an entire bale)


Hey Mark I was at the feed store today didn't make it Saturday. A bail of Timothy hay was 14.00. They sold out of mazuri they got in fri. Looks like I have more tortoise owners around . I will be there early Friday.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Apr 25, 2019)

Get rid of that junk and feed them real food!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 25, 2019)

William Lee Kohler said:


> Get rid of that junk and feed them real food!


Ok we will probably get some good conversation on this one. I just started him on it. He grazes for a few hours a day. I don't have my yard fenced in yet. So I am always out there with him. Good thing I am retired.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we will probably get some good conversation on this one. I just started him on it. He grazes for a few hours a day. I don't have my yard fenced in yet. So I am always out there with him. Good thing I am retired.


Nah... We just ignore him.

I used to say that too. Now I know better. Truth be told, no tortoise "needs" Mazuri or any other prepared food. They can survive and thrive without it completely. But its still a good supplemental food, convenient for people who live in the frozen north or in areas where seasonal food can be hard to come by, and its a great way to ensure any tortoise is getting _balanced and complete_ nutrition. If there is any sot of trace element or mineral deficiency due to whatever "real food" they are eating, Mazuri will ensure they are getting everything they need.


----------



## calmingwind (May 5, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok bought this on Amazon from a place called Pet supply of Chicago. I have feed it to Opo 3 times. Everytime I do it I have a uncomfortable feeling. So I have decided to stop.
> What do you all think?
> Also cannot find the company online.
> View attachment 269790
> View attachment 269792


I bought a 5lb bag and my boy doesn’t eat it trying to find a way so I can get it in his diet


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 5, 2019)

calmingwind said:


> I bought a 5lb bag and my boy doesn’t eat it trying to find a way so I can get it in his diet


I started by putting 5 pellets mushed up and mixed with some grated squash. Opo weighs 7lbs. The first few times he tried to eat around it with not much luck. Today he ate everything like it wasn't there. Good luck


----------



## Madkins007 (May 14, 2019)

A few things to understand about Mazuri- most of which you can also find on their site (https://pims.purinamills.com/BusinessLink/media/Mazuri/ProductSheet/5M21.pdf?ext=.pdf)...

1. It is recommended that you not wet or soak it. Doing so will leech out the water-soluble nutrients and increase the chances of mold.

2. Feel free to break the pellets for smaller tortoises.

3. The oils in Mazuri will go bad in a few months. You can buy time by freezing it or storing it in airtight mylar/plastic laminated bags. The big 25lb bag is designed for big torts or big collections, like at zoos. Rancid oils are really bad for birds and people, but it is probably bad for torts, too.

4. Mazuri itself has a pretty strict feeding schedule of 1-4% of the animal's body weight- which is usually a lot fewer pellets than you think.

In my research, I found a lot of feeding plans with Mazuri and other chows, and they can be broken down into about 5 groups:

100% chow- Just feed chow with maybe a little fresh food for variety. While this is Mazuri's recommendation, it is not what a lot of other reptile nutritionists suggest.

75% chow- Mostly chow and some fresh food. The fresh food offers balance and variety. Whatever nutrients may be missing in the chow should be available in the fresh portion.

50% chow- a bird vet wrote a great article about diet called the Improper Diet Cascade (my article about it here- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/improper-diet-cascade. I cannot seem to locate the original online anymore.) The 50/50 diet is, in his opinion, the smartest and safest way to balance the pros and cons of chows and fresh foods.

25% chow- for people who use the chow as sort of an insurance or vitamin tablet. The idea is that chows are not as good for you, but offer difficult to provide nutrients.

0% chow- people who either have access to great food options, and/or people who distrust commercial foods for whatever reason.

I fall into the 50 to 75% range most of the time. Chows are often cheaper and offer more nutrition than what I can find in my local stores or markets, especially off-season.It is also a lot easier to grab a handful of chow and a quick salad when pressed for time.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 15, 2019)

A fresh bag repackaged for storage as I use up. 25 pounds sounds like a lot, but repackages easily if one saves up a few containers!


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 16, 2019)

Madkins007 said:


> A few things to understand about Mazuri- most of which you can also find on their site (https://pims.purinamills.com/BusinessLink/media/Mazuri/ProductSheet/5M21.pdf?ext=.pdf)...
> 
> 1. It is recommended that you not wet or soak it. Doing so will leech out the water-soluble nutrients and increase the chances of mold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I had read where the oils went bad after awhile. That was one of my concerns. Other members also suggested freezing. I think I will vacuum seal and freeze. My sully is 7lbs and I feed 5 pellets twice a week. I will try breaking up with no water and mix with food. Opo won't eat it yet unless I hide it in food.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 16, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> A fresh bag repackaged for storage as I use up. 25 pounds sounds like a lot, but repackages easily if one saves up a few containers!
> 
> View attachment 272188


Thanks Mark my wife likes that brand of peanuts. Wish I had been keeping the empties. Guess I will start


----------



## vladimir (May 16, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark my wife likes that brand of peanuts. Wish I had been keeping the empties. Guess I will start



I got two food grade 5 gallon buckets with lids. A 25 lb bag of Mazuri filled them both up.


----------



## Ray--Opo (May 16, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I got two food grade 5 gallon buckets with lids. A 25 lb bag of Mazuri filled them both up.


Thanks, How is Vladimir doing anyway?


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 17, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark my wife likes that brand of peanuts. Wish I had been keeping the empties. Guess I will start



Well get started! Of course friends and or neighbors have as well. Perfectly good, clear see-through containers are worthy of saving and not tossing out!


----------

